# Package warnings, and alot of them.please help



## mrfree (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello wise and superior FreeBSD users, I beg for you guidance and wisdom. I have been trying to install Apache and a Text editor,but I cant due to  pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'pcre-8.20', but 'pcre-8.31' is installed. This is just one of many error messages,if someone could point me in the right direction,I would be greatly appreciative. Below is the full message when I try to download emacs


Spoiler





```
> sudo pkg_add -r emacs
Password:
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/emacs.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/All/libotf-0.9.12.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'libotf-0.9.12' requires 'freetype2-2.4.7', but 'freetype2-2.4.9_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libotf-0.9.12' requires 'libXt-1.0.9', but 'libXt-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libotf-0.9.12' requires 'libXaw-1.0.8,1', but 'libXaw-1.0.9,2' is installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/All/m17n-db-1.6.2.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-db-1.6.2' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.14' is installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/All/m17n-lib-1.6.2.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'png-1.4.8', but 'png-1.5.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'freetype2-2.4.7', but 'freetype2-2.4.9_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1', but 'fontconfig-2.9.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'gd-2.0.35_7,1', but 'gd-2.0.35_8,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'libXt-1.0.9', but 'libXt-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'libXaw-1.0.8,1', but 'libXaw-1.0.9,2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'm17n-lib-1.6.2' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'cups-client-1.5.0', but 'cups-client-1.5.2_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'python27-2.7.2_3', but 'python27-2.7.3_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'png-1.4.8', but 'png-1.5.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'tiff-4.0.0_2', but 'tiff-4.0.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'pixman-0.24.0', but 'pixman-0.24.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'freetype2-2.4.7', but 'freetype2-2.4.9_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1', but 'fontconfig-2.9.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gd-2.0.35_7,1', but 'gd-2.0.35_8,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'pcre-8.20', but 'pcre-8.31' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'libXt-1.0.9', but 'libXt-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'libXaw-1.0.8,1', but 'libXaw-1.0.9,2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'libXi-1.4.3,1', but 'libXi-1.4.5,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'xcb-util-0.3.6_1', but 'xcb-util-0.3.8,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'dbus-1.4.14_1', but 'dbus-1.4.14_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'glib-2.28.8_2', but 'glib-2.28.8_4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gio-fam-backend-2.28.8', but 'gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5_1', but 'gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'shared-mime-info-0.90', but 'shared-mime-info-1.0_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'cairo-1.10.2_2,1', but 'cairo-1.10.2_4,2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gobject-introspection-0.10.8', but 'gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'pango-1.28.4', but 'pango-1.28.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6', but 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gtk-2.24.6', but 'gtk-2.24.6_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gtk-engines2-2.20.2', but 'gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'dconf-0.5.1_3', but 'dconf-0.5.1_4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'gconf2-2.32.0_2', but 'gconf2-2.32.0_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'libgsf-1.14.21', but 'libgsf-1.14.21_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'emacs-23.3_6,2' requires 'librsvg2-2.34.1', but 'librsvg2-2.34.1_1' is installed
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Most or all of those warnings mean the dependencies are more upto date than when the package was built [good news, so to speak].  You can ignore them, but the package may not run well, run at all, etc, meaning find a later package or build from the port tree... OTOH most of the time there should not be an issue. [I'd suspect in this case, png, cairo... may mean emacs should be built manually , or maybe you need /emacs/ (v24)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

You're installing 'old' packages-9.0-release packages. They are never updated.


----------



## mrfree (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I should have suspected that was the problem. SirDice excuse my ignorance, but is there a work around for installing old' packages-9.0-release packages,or is port tree builds the fix? 
Thanks again for your help, much appreciated and very thankful.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

This has nothing to do with your ports tree, not directly at least.

Set your PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest and you'll get more up to date packages.


----------



## mrfree (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help SirDice. After 3 days of updating; everything is up to date,except for php and kdelibs. I think while updating everything, I deleted my xorg.conf and due to that I lost my mouse, anyway the fix was to just add 

```
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver     "mouse"
EndSection


incase anyone else has the same problem
```
and everything is working fine now. 
Thanks again for all your help


----------

